
Misconceptions about Space Warfare - phreeza
https://childrenofadeadearth.wordpress.com/2016/04/29/misconceptions-about-space-warfare/
======
eesmith
It looks like this concerns some game, and not space warfare as it might
actually occur? For example, here's a quote:

> But most importantly, orbital mechanics are king in Children of a Dead
> Earth. Indeed, orbital mechanics are the core mechanic of the game, even,
> counterintuitively, in combat.

